# Some new pics from my track



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

It's been a while since I posted any track pics, so here are some new ones:









These foam insulation pieces will eventually be shaped into hills and covered with landscaping material and forest trees.









View from the drivers station area, which may get a small platform to help sight lines over the trees.









Heading to turn two, with the back of the Stadium Turn at right.

More in a minute . . .

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

OK -- More:









Another view of turn two heading up to the backstretch chicane. The forest and hills will extend past the far grandstands and down to the inside of the turns that lead onto the infield straightaway headed to the stadium turn.









The beginning of the red & white "curb" at the inside of the backstretch chicane.









One of the track Daytona coupes cruising over the "curb." The size has just about the right look.

More in a minute . . .

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Reverse angle on the Daytona coupe going over the "curb."

Still lots of work to be completed. Wait until I get the pit / paddock area up to speed. I guarantee it will blow you guys away 

Thanks.

'doba


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice! It would be great if you post more pics as you work on it. I see lots of interesting things going on, and it would be cool to see how they progress to the finished product.

Are those borders the rubber/foam product from McMaster Carr?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Very nice!.....I am very jealous of the guys that have room for a perminent layout....


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Whoa!, it's coming together nice, should look great once it's done keep the pic's com'n.


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow nice project!! Cant wait to see the finished product, keep up the good work.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW.. good job !! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

doba, that track is looking great!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Somebody has been very busy. Looks awesome 'doba. Can't wait to get blown away with the pit area!
Jim


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Scafremon said:


> Are those borders the rubber/foam product from McMaster Carr?


 NO -- These are the borders Greg Braun sells, he actually lives about 3/4 mi. from me so I was able to check them out before I bought them. Pricey though, so maybe next time I do this I will try the McMaster-Carr ones.

Oh and for God's sake DON'T USE LIQUID NAILS to secure them to the track board. If you ever want to move your borders you are screwed because that stuff doesn't come off 1-- the table; and 2 -- the borders. I have a pile of junk border thanks to that little mistake (which was done by following Greg's advice on his website!) The second time I did it I used clear silicone caulk -- it holds the border and if I need to move it, it rubs off the table and border with little hassle.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks for all the kind words -- the track is really a labor of love.

The landscaping is the biggest obstacle I have yet to tackle -- I have never done landscaping on a track before.

I have plywood bases for the hills that are secured from below the table with some screws that thread into a nut that grips into the wood -- hard to explain without knowing the proper term for it. I wanted everything to be removable in case I had to get up onto the table to work on something. (Actually the whole track is designed to be easily torn down should I have to move. The only thing that will need to be redone in that case would be the anchoring for the power wires.)

Anyone know what of a safe non-toxic glue I can use to secure the foam to the plywood. I was thinking of laying on some thick coats of Elmer's or some other white glue. Same with the foam-to-foam gluing, just using white glue.

Whose got experience with this stuff ? !! 

'doba


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> NO -- These are the borders Greg Braun sells, he actually lives about 3/4 mi. from me so I was able to check them out before I bought them. Pricey though, so maybe next time I do this I will try the McMaster-Carr ones.


I just posted a note about the McMaster-Carr ones here


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Although I wouldnt use liquid nails to glue down anything you plan on removing...ever....it should be great for glueing the foam to the boards...and the foam to itself...


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

How about some new photo updates! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

OK -- Here's a few pics from the last week or so:

Some people had asked what type of material I was using for my crash walls, well this is it:








It is plastic and comes in an 8' strip and I found it in the plumbing area of Menards (I *think* it is used for finishing off tile work in bathrooms, really have no clue why it would be there otherwise. It used to be in the paneling section too . . .) The pic shows the description and SKU #. I can post some pics of my mounting method later sometime but you can kind of see it in some of the other pics I posted.

Here is a pic of my Pit-Out:








I used additional track pieces for my pit lane to keep a nice uniform look to the whole track. The pieces I had to cut at angles to fit in I removed the power rails from.

More stuff in a few minutes.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Here is a detail shot of the pit lane butted up against the edge of the track surface:








Note that I used a hobby knife to slice through the border material. This whole area will be finished off with crash walls and signage.

And speaking of signage:








Here is some of the signage going into place. I made two sets of walls for this area: The first set is bare. This is the second set with Champ Car stickers installed. When the HO Champ Cars run here on Mar. 1 these walls will be in place.

Time to chug a few more gulps of Monster energy drink and head back into the basement 

'doba


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Very Nice Doba, Youve been collecting those grandstands for awhile 

Ive got a friend that makes Laser kits. He made me some 1/32 stair kits for scratchbuilding (he also has HO ) He is marketing the 1/32 stairkits now and is considering making a grandstand/bleacher kit after completing a 1/32 fence kit thats on the drawing board. If anyones interested heres his site.
http://www.Rslaserkits.com


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Very nice looking track. I would bet you have the largest collection of revamatic grandstands on display in existance. They look really good en masse. Now watch everybody else get the same idea and the auction price jumps....

Geez, I wonder what it would sound like if they were all hooked up?


----------



## doubledeuce (Jan 16, 2006)

'doba,

Niced work!! Looks like a very fast layout. I was going to use the Greg Braun borders as well, but it would take about $100 worth of it do do the turns on my new layout. I may look into the McMaster Carr neoprene.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great, but are those screws a little high or just not set? Plus they look like round heads instead of flatheads, you may want to rethink your choice of screw. Keep posting pix! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

roadrner said:


> Looks great, but are those screws a little high or just not set? Plus they look like round heads instead of flatheads, you may want to rethink your choice of screw. Keep posting pix! :thumbsup: rr


Yep -- those are round head screws. They were what was laying around inside the bottom of the toolbox! I'll replace them with some proper flatheads when I finish the rest of the pit. Either that or I'll silicone the track down. They are just kind of holding the pieces in place right now while I finish up the walls. 

'doba


----------

